# Riding mower loses power.



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

SDM1972 said:


> The charging system doesn't keep battery charged so I have to jump start it every time.Is the problem due to lack of electrical power? Any help would be much appreicated... thanks.....SDM1972:wink:


If you don't fix the alternator/regulator/charging problem the current drawn by the ignition coil will run down the battery and eventually stop the mower.

But for a 20 Amp-Hour battery a half hour seems pretty quick to run down a battery with just the ignition on. A quick jump start, though, will not fully recharge a battery.


----------

